# ultrabook ?



## anthu (9. Februar 2012)

hallo leute
möchte das netbook meiner freundin austauschen, da es für  sie einfach zu klein ist.
dachte da an ein ultrabook, ev ein Asus UX31
Intel Core i7 2677M Prozessor
Oberfläche aus gebürstetem Aluminium
2 Wochen Standby-Zeit
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (OEM)
Lieferumfang: Asus UX31E-RY010V 33,8 cm (13,3 Zoll/1600x900) Ultrabook (Intel Core i7 2677M, 1,8 GHz, 4GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Intel 3000 HD, Win 7 HP), Akku, Netzteil, Tasche, VGA Adapter, RJ45 Netzwerk-Adapter, Handbuch, Staubtuch

ok, windows7, office2010, adobe photoshop indesign und so zeug was sie braucht wird drauf sicher laufen,
wie siehts da aber mit games aus? was leistet die intel 3000hd?

brauch jetzt keinen extra game pc, da hab ich eh einen desktop zuhause mit q9650/8gbram und ner gtx560ti
auch der laptopsektor ist bei mir mit einem schenker xmg p501 abgedeckt.

meine freundin braucht halt einen laptop und wenn da drauf auch einige spiele laufen würden, bräuchten wir auf reisen nicht 2 laptops mitnehmen.

mfg
anthu


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2012)

Intel 3000hd ist der schwächste onboardchip, den man aktuell kriegen kann - für ein paar sehr alte Games reicht der zwar aus, und manche Spiele, die im Kern auf Spielekonsolen laufen müssen und einen SEHR abgespeckten "niedrig"-Modus verfügen werden evlt. auch laufen (hängt dann auch vom Zusammenspiel der CPU und Treibern ab) . Aber der Intel HD3000 ist nicht für Spiele gedacht, kann also selbst wenn die Leistung reicht Probleme mit Treibern geben. 

Um welche Spiele geht es denn? 


hier sind viele Benchmarks mit Spielen, da siehst Du, dass zB ANno 2070 sogar auf niedrig ganu gut geht, aber zB Black Ops selbst auf niedrig zwischen 15 und 30FPS: Intel HD Graphics 3000 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## anthu (10. Februar 2012)

also, die games die ich derzeit am laptop habe wären:
crysis
dead space
far cry
risen
saboteur
torchlight
anno2070
company of heroes
defense grid
siedler2 dng
supreme commander & forged alliance

torchlight hat ja einen netbookmodus, wird also warscheinlich laufen
will ja nur einige kleine games installieren um bei reisen nicht immer nur solitär zu spielen
will die ssd-platte ja nicht unnötig füllen

mfg
anthu


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

Du siehst ja bei meinem Link einige Spiele, zB risen wird da nicht laufen auf dem ultrabook.

Für die ca 1000€ würdest Du aber selbstverständlich ein für Spiele deutlich stärkeres anderes Notebook bekommen. Da wäre dann die Frage, warum sie sich für das Ultrabook entschieden hat und ob man da nicht etwas von den für sie wichtigen Daten finden kann, was aber auch eine halbwegs brauchbare Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## anthu (10. Februar 2012)

sry, missverständniss

meine freundin braucht ein neues, weil ihr das netbook nicht mehr reicht und auch weils so klein ist
deshalb bekäme sie von mir ein ultrabook zum geburtstag.
sie braucht eigentlich nur windows, office, internet, photoshop und indesign
*sie spielt nicht*

ich wollt nur wissen, ob am ultrabook auch einige spiele laufen, wenn wir mal wohinfahren, damit ich dann in ruhigen momenten etwas zocken kann, nicht nur solitär.
damit ich mein notebook (schenker xmg p501, 15,6", 1920x1080, i7 2630qm, 8gb, gtx560m) nicht auch noch mitschleppen muß.

mfg
anthu


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

ja, wie gesagt: du siehst ja die Benches, da weißt Du, was geht und was nicht. Und wenn das nicht reichen sollte, also wenn Du schon jetzt weißt, dass Du dich ärgern würdest, wenn das ein oder andere Game nicht geht, dann würd ich halt mal ein anderes Modell suchen, da Du für 1000€ auch bei nem 13 Zöller auch was mit ner 520m oder 540m bekommen wirst und trotzdem ein recht robustes Modell finden kannst. 

zB mit ner 520m sogar deutlich günstiger: Samsung NP300V3A, Core i5-2450M 2.50GHz, 6144MB, 1000GB (NP-300V3A-S03DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder um die 1000€ ASUS U36SD-RX239V schwarz (90N5SC334N1583VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

oder mit einer AMD 6490: Dell Vostro 3350, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, rot (V335002R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  da gibt es mehrere Varianten, genau wie bei diesem Sony mit einer AMD 6470: Sony Vaio VPC-SB3L9E/W wei

Du müsstest natürlich mal sagen, was genau an dem Asus UX31 das wesentliche ist, warum Du das rausgesucht hast.


----------



## anthu (12. Februar 2012)

ja ok, danke erstmal
werds so machen wie ich es mir gedacht habe, das ding bestellen und dann schaun was wie drauf läuft
schlimmstenfalls müßt ich halt zusätzlich auch immer meinen laptop mitnehmen

mfg
anthu


----------



## gkette (14. März 2012)

oder im Zweifel noch etwas warten auf z.B. sowas: Ultrabook-Gaming – Hochauflösende Spiele dank externer Grafik


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. März 2012)

gkette schrieb:


> oder im Zweifel noch etwas warten auf z.B. sowas: Ultrabook-Gaming – Hochauflösende Spiele dank externer Grafik


 
Sowas bzw. sowas ähnliches gibts schon lange unter dem Namen PE4H. Das wäre natürlich eine gute Möglichkeit für mehr Spieleperformace, aber das ginge nur bei bestimmten (neueren) Grafikkarten und auch nur bei schwächeren, ansonsten musst du noch ein extre Netzteil für die Grafikkarte anschließen, was die Mobilität des Laptops beim zocken natürlich etwas einschränken würde. 

Um das ausnutzen zu können (kommt natürlich immer auch die Graka an, die du einbauen willst), bräuchtest du aber ein Notebook mit sehr leistungsfähigem Prozessor...


----------



## Fraggerick (15. März 2012)

Mal so am Rande: ich find das neue von Dell aus carbon enbetungswürdig. Leider auch nur mit hd3000... Irgendwie glauben die Jungs in der f&e Abteilung, die Kunden wollen damit nur arbeiten


----------

